# Rerpair Manual Needed



## repairman1954 (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a repair manual for a Briggs and Stratton 17 HP model #311777 engine. Does anyone have a used one or know where I can find one? I also need a crankshaft, part # 690136. Anybody?


----------



## cornskier3 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Briggs repair manual*

Try Amazon they have several listed on a regular basis. :wave:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You can find Briggs manuals here:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


----------

